# Plasma Plate Video



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone have a good quality, preferably HD quality video of a 



? It only needs to be 5-10 seconds long. I plan on placing my large TV at the mad scientist laboratory, and want to have this video loop as a background effect.

I found some video's on youtube, but those are low quality and will be all doinked up when shown on a large HD screen.

Thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I suppose I could try to get one for you. Anything special...steady on, pulsing, few bold arcs, many fine arcs, round, square, plates, balls, color, 16:9 format, etc?


----------

